

VC confab: Please, no more social networks - parker
http://www.news.com/8301-10784_3-9898358-7.html

======
pg
"The consensus here at the Dow Jones Web Ventures conference this week seems
to be that the world doesn't need another social network."

If this is like the consensus in 1998 that the world didn't need another
search engine, you should start a new social network immediately.

~~~
parker
I wonder if this 'consensus' is a side-product of the knowledge that social
networks have low technical barriers to entry and their current horses could
be toppled in a relatively short period of time with the right market
sentiment.

I've said it before -- Facebook is not invulnerable. Especially in their
bread-and-butter college market, it is a trend driven industry. Once the
number of 'old people' and parents reaches critical mass, there is ample time
for a new player to establish itself. And it's probably got the venture
capitalists worried. The stakes for Facebook pre-liquidity could not be
higher.

------
tim2
If VC's know so well what will work then why don't they just start the
companies themselves?

"Social networks", what a meaningless buzzword. VCs: Please, no more
buzzwords.

------
parker
My favourite part is that they're railing against Web 2.0, yet every single
one of them is deep into Web 2.0 investments.

------
aswanson
What if it's a social network that people use a lot? Will it be ok then?

